
Parent Who Criticized His Son's Math Program Is Sued by Curriculum Company - Treblemaker
https://www.edweek.org/ew/articles/2019/09/10/parent-who-criticized-his-sons-math-program.html
======
Sylamore
I feel like if MVP worked, they could defend themselves using data that shows
clear improvements from the students in that curriculum instead of suing a
critic.

I joined the facebook group when I first heard about this case. Some parents
have complained that at some wake county middle and high schools, the math
teachers are not even instructing the kids under penalty of punishment from
the WCPSS administration. The kids at those schools are being placed into
groups and left to figure out the math entirely on their own. At other schools
in the district using the same curriculum teachers are still using traditional
direct instruction, but they are all being grouped together when measuring the
results county wide.

------
njovin
The actual lawsuit is available here:

[https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/6224989-MVP-
complain...](https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/6224989-MVP-complaint-
against-Blain-Dillard.html)

------
nabdab
The article seems really thin on the actual details of the suit. He’s being
sued for defamation not critiques. It’s entirely possible that he has been
making outrageous defamatory attacks during his campaign.

Parents should be allowed to be involved in their children’s curriculum, but
that doesn’t mean they get a card Blanche to assault any companies involved
that they don’t like.

